# Trovoada Atalaia, Montijo 09/12/10



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

Ora bem... Aqui vai as imagens e o video das trovoadas cá pela margem sul, Atalaia, Montijo dia 09/12/10 desde as 17:30 e foi até as 21:30, por aí.
Um fim de tarde e inicio de noite exelente 










-------------------



















































(De notar que a imagem de cima, é bem de noite  )

Gostaram da reportagem ?    

---


----------



## dahon (12 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Muito boa reportagem.
De referir que no segundo vídeo a descarga deve ter sido forte pois a iluminação publica desliga-se. 

Cumps.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Parabéns grande reportagem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

Boa reportagem!! 
A Ultima imagem parace ser de dia mas bem de dia. Impressionate a claridade!!


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

dahon disse:


> Muito boa reportagem.
> De referir que no segundo vídeo a descarga deve ter sido forte pois a iluminação publica desliga-se.
> 
> Cumps.



Muito boa a reportagem, os vídeos e fotos estão excelentes! 

Podes crer que a descarga foi forte mas forte, foi o raio que vi cair relativamente perto de mim, e que apagou tudo a Sul, pelo menos até onde a vista me permitia!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Bastante boas 

Parabéns.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

Espectacular!


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

andrés, grande trovoada! O segundo vídeo, está excelente, com esse raio-múltiplo que grandes descargas! 

As fotos também estão bem conseguidas, mas parecem-me feitas a partir de filme, pelo excessivo grão que apresentam. Estarei certo? 

Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Dez 2010 às 16:19)

Grande Reportagem *Andres* 

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

actioman disse:


> andrés, grande trovoada! O segundo vídeo, está excelente, com esse raio-múltiplo que grandes descargas!
> 
> *As fotos também estão bem conseguidas, mas parecem-me feitas a partir de filme, pelo excessivo grão que apresentam. Estarei certo? *
> 
> Parabéns pelo registo e obrigado pela partilha!



Estás certo 
Mas mesmo assim, practicamente cada relâmpago é de cada descarga.

Obrigado pelos comentários


----------



## actioman (12 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

andres disse:


> Estás certo
> Mas mesmo assim, practicamente cada relâmpago é de cada descarga.
> 
> Obrigado pelos comentários



Sim, mas não entendas como uma diminuição do valor de cada uma delas! Era apenas curiosidade de como as terias tirado! Estamos sempre a aprender e era esse o espírito da pergunta! 

Um abraço e renovo os meus agradecimentos por momento tão brilhantemente registado, em especial pelo filme!


----------



## MontijoCity (14 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Hehe brutal, ia na ponte vasco da gama a caminho do montijo a curtir o espectáculo, pena a chuva que era intensa, excelente registo!

Abraço.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2010 às 07:39)

Muito bom


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

Grande espectáculo no corredor das storms...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Obrigado pelos comentários


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Boas,


Só agora reparei no tópico 

Parabéns pelo registo


----------



## Marcos André (29 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

fantasticas imagens

como é que eu poderei fazer para apresentar alguma imagens da trovoada em Barrô, a aldeia onde eu vivo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Marcos André disse:


> como é que eu poderei fazer para apresentar alguma imagens da trovoada em Barrô, a aldeia onde eu vivo.



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

Epah, com isto tudo só agora vi o tópico, também iscrevi-me nem à 2 meses acho eu

Bem, não é de admirar que diga (muito) bem das fotos. Estão verdadeiramente... Mas cá pra mim, a última era de dia, e só a colocaste aqui para completar a reportagem

Parabéns

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 19:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Epah, com isto tudo só agora vi o tópico, também iscrevi-me nem à 2 meses acho eu
> 
> Bem, não é de admirar que diga (muito) bem das fotos. Estão verdadeiramente... Mas cá pra mim, a última era de dia, e só a colocaste aqui para completar a reportagem
> 
> ...



Depois de tantos meses, o meu tópico ainda é bem visto 

Obrigado .


----------

